

New Details Show Broader NSA Surveillance Reach  - jdp23
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324108204579022874091732470.html

======
ennuihenry
Here is the behind-the-pay wall link:
[http://online.wsj.com/article_email/SB1000142412788732410820...](http://online.wsj.com/article_email/SB10001424127887324108204579022874091732470-lMyQjAxMTAzMDIwMDEyNDAyWj.html)

